# It's early days but...



## Tegans Mama

I am pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :dance: :dance: 

Baby is due august 4th! 13 days before Tegan's 3rd birthday.. :cloud9:


----------



## honey08

yehhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hope im not far behind u xxxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Huge, huge congratulations to you and your lovely family. 

All the love and light in the world from me!

xxxx


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: Huge congrats hun :hugs:
x


----------



## polo_princess

WOOOOP .... congrats again sweetie :hugs:


----------



## AP

Congratulations hun, im over the moon for the three of yoU!


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations! xx


----------



## netty

i just saw your ticker on another thread!!

had to track you down and say congrats

tegan will be well chuffed :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

Grats again hun! X


----------



## Braven05

Congratulations!! H & H 9 months!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Yay! Congratulations XXX


----------



## Damita

congrats!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Massive congrats! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations honey - what wonderful news!!!! :dance:
xxx


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## celine

congrats :)


----------



## BBonBoard

congratulations.


----------



## FEDup1981

Aww Lea thats wonderful news!!! Congrats! x


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congratulations hun xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

V xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Oooooooh Congratulations sweetheart :hugs:
x


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations Lea  xxx


----------



## ALY

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

congratulations 

again sweetie love to all 3 of you


----------



## sabby52

Congrats hun :) I am so excited for you x x x


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## louise1302

wooooo hoooo massive congratulations xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh yay!!! Congratulations hun xXx


----------



## Elhaym

Congratulations! Tegan is a cutie btw :D xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!


----------



## sarahchops86

congratulations! I'm due the same day!


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations x x x


----------



## Georgie90

:happydance: Lea!! :Hugs:

xx


----------



## Linzi

yayyyyyyyyyyyy CONGRATS bump buddy!!!!! xxx


----------



## Ladybugbaba

congratulations x x


----------



## Vicks

Congratulations hunni! x


----------



## Serenityblue

Congratulations! I'm 2 days after you :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## xLaurax

Huge congratulations sweetie, I'm so so happy for you xxxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I've said it before, but I'll say it agaon cos I'm just so thrilled for you! Huuuuuge congrats hun :happydance::happydance: :hugs


----------



## booflebump

I just spotted what you said over in GC!! Eeeek! Wonderful news, congratulations lovely xxx


----------



## Sovereign

Congratulations!!!!!!!x


----------



## jenny_wren

i've said it elsewhere but i'll say it again!!

congratulations to you and the missus

:happydance::happydance:

i'm going to pregnancy stalk you now btw

:rofl:​


----------



## Dollface

CRAZY CONGRATS TO YOU THREE!!!:happydance::happydance: Now I want to know ALL your symptoms, so I can obsess over them!:rofl: I am SOO happy for you! God bless!:wohoo:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Lol, I really don't mind being stalked :rofl: To be honest Dollface I haven't had that many symptoms.. I am constantly feeling sick at the minute though. I either feel sick or hungry! :lol:


----------



## dizzy65

ooh congrats!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## andbabymakes3

Oh wow, what fab news!!! Congratulations honey! xx


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dumpling

Congratulations! x


----------



## BeesBella

Yay ! Congrats !!! I wish you the best of luck !!! H&H 9 months !!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats hun :yipee: x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flow:


----------



## Bittersweet

Congrats again babe hope you hve a h and h 9months.xxxx


----------



## princess.leah

Congrats honey, !!! x


----------



## DolceBella

Awww... I actually got a little teary seeing that you are pg with me too!!! (little emotional these days!) Huge congratulations and massive :hugs: So happy for you!! :)

~Karen


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats :D


----------



## lollylou1

huge congratulations hunny
Lou
xxx


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: what wonderful news honey! huge congratulations :D


----------



## momandpeanut

Fantastic news hun , congratulations :hugs:


----------



## teal

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations!


----------



## FierceAngel

Congrats Hun xxxx


----------



## Pops

Oh my goodness me, how wonderful!!!!

I am thrilled for you darling xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats!!!


----------



## Freya

HUge congratulations! Hopefully see you over in 1st tri! xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats sweetie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abigailly

Congratulations!


----------



## pinkbow

Congrats hun :)


----------



## clairebear

I MISSED THIS!!!!
Congrats to you all!!!! x x x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! That is fantastic news!

xxx


----------



## emilyjade

woohoo! congratulations!


----------



## massacubano

wow yay mama! congrats :pink: :yipee: :blue:


----------



## Tulip

YAY! Congratulations hon xx


----------



## mandy81

Aww hun I have just seen this big congrats :hugs:


----------



## embojet

Said it already in another thread but HUGE congratulations! x


----------



## Lyrah

Yaaaay, congratulations hun! So happy for you <3

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations!! x


----------



## RoseRed7

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations! :D:D:D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've already said it too but this is my favourite BFP at the moment so CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
xxx
​


----------



## Heidi

Congrats ,enjoy :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats :) I think I somehow missed this :blush: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, congratulations hun! :)


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! xx


----------

